# sick rams help please



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. just the other day i said i would like to be able to identify all disease and how to treat it. But this is not how i wanted to learn. so i have this ebbr that has spots inside it and one with what looks like a worm sticking out its nose. what is this and how do i treat it. any help appreciated. Cheers


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

kinda hard to see the worm thingy sticking out of the nose, but the one definitely looks like it is wasting away, internal parasites?, perhaps Prazipro or levamisole deworming?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. that is what i was thinking. but i can not find prazipro or levamisole. anywhere around here.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

levamisole is tough, you may have luck at an aviarian supply, especially if they do pigeons, and I would think kinda rural, not really a parrot thing, more like chickens, or you can get it from Charles, for the Prazipro, I get mine from a pond supply shop, just watch the dosage, it is pond strength.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

mollyb said:


> levamisole is tough, you may have luck at an aviarian supply, especially if they do pigeons, and I would think kinda rural, not really a parrot thing, more like chickens, or you can get it from Charles, for the Prazipro, I get mine from a pond supply shop, just watch the dosage, it is pond strength.


Hello. Thanks, i will try that. Cheers


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

let us know if it helps, often, when these guys (and discus) get this skinny, it may be too late. Also, warmer water temp than normal, 86 or so, and increase aeration. Water changes are part of the treatment as well, so you may look at a small hospital tank, that way you don't have to treat the planted tank, it looks pretty good.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. Thanks for your help mollyb much appreciated. i talked to my lfs and it looks like they will have prazipro soon, but not yet. so yesterday i found tetra parasite guard it seemed to be what i needed and seems to be working. but as you said, it might be and it was too late for one little guy. it looks like i will loose one more but it does seem the others should be ok. Cheers


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your little guy... Do you happen to know where this group originated from? (Bred locally or shipped overseas?) I've heard that a lot of Rams that are farmed in east Asia are juiced with antibiotics so that as soon as they get settled in and the medications wear off they just start dropping dead... 
That's a fantastic quality video though, have you thought about sending it off to the folks at wetwebmedia.com to see what they have to say? Those ladies and gents are like wizards when it comes to diagnosing fish diseases and recommending appropriate meds... 

Good luck!

-George


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. they were from over seas and i believe what you say, cause i have seen a lot of rams from over seas crap out and die not long after arrival. and thanks for the link, Cheers



gsneufeld said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your little guy... Do you happen to know where this group originated from? (Bred locally or shipped overseas?) I've heard that a lot of Rams that are farmed in east Asia are juiced with antibiotics so that as soon as they get settled in and the medications wear off they just start dropping dead...
> That's a fantastic quality video though, have you thought about sending it off to the folks at wetwebmedia.com to see what they have to say? Those ladies and gents are like wizards when it comes to diagnosing fish diseases and recommending appropriate meds...
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello so 2 more died but the good news is it looks like the other three will be fine two of them look fully healed and the other one seems to be better and on the road to recovery. so i think the tetra parasite guard worked pretty good all in all. the three i lost probably would have been ok if i had treated them sooner. Thanks again to those who helped. Cheers


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness is that your stock list? :/ What are your nitrate measurements? Sorry about your loss... Have you tried medicated food or making your own by soaking FD bloodworms in meds or something? 
I have never kept discus but from what I understand they (like most cichlids) are very prone to HITH if the nitrates get over 20 or so.. 
I think the nicest display is just a group of 8 or 10 discus with a couple BN and maybe some cardinal tetras or something.. 

Also unless they're sterbai corydoras they aren't going to be too happy with the temps that discus like.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. yep that is the stock. but i do need to update it. no frogs and no German blue rams. but the rest are in there. water is good no nitrate. temp 80 to 82 the cories are bronze and are very healthy and active. the ebbr that were sick, were sick when i got them just not showing any symptoms. oh and i forgot to mention i used garlic guard with discus bits. Cheers


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Bronze and Peppered corys are both subtropical fish... They are very hardy though which is why they can survive temperatures much warmer than they'd prefer. 68-72 seems to be the preferred temp, although some people even keep them outside in ponds and say they live and breed even at 60 degrees


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

gsneufeld said:


> Bronze and Peppered corys are both subtropical fish... They are very hardy though which is why they can survive temperatures much warmer than they'd prefer. 68-72 seems to be the preferred temp, although some people even keep them outside in ponds and say they live and breed even at 60 degrees


wow that is cold. but i believe it, they are very hardy, one of my favorite fish. i was worried about them when i raised the temp for the discus, but i kept a close eye on them and they did not seem to care, they carried on as usual. that was about 7 or 8 months ago and they are still active and healthy. Cheers


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah I believe you, I'm just saying that takes a toll, and their life expectancy will be a lot shorter.. If you're fine with that, by all means.


----------

